# Amazon sale - $80 off 2 Echos purchased together



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just noticed this Amazon promotion, which popped up on Amazon's home page. On the Echo product page (for either color Echo), scroll down just a bit to the bold print heading


> *Buy 2 Echo devices, save $80.*


 Here's a link to the detailed page for this offer:

https://smile.amazon.com/b/?ie=UTF8&node=16706585011&ref_=dop_hqp_1_ods_aucc_2pac


----------

